# field peas for goats



## robinkd2 (Sep 17, 2002)

Hello everyone. I have a copy of Storey's Guide for Raising Dairy Goats. It mentions "field peas" for feeding goats. Does anyone know exactly what field peas are and how they are prepared for goat feed? Thanks a bunch. Robin


----------



## hoggie (Feb 11, 2007)

I feed peas to my goats - over here they are sold as micronised (or micronized) peas. Off the top of my head they are about 22% protein.

hoggie


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Field peas = "crowder peas" = "cowpeas"

[ame]http://www.google.com/search?complete=1&hl=en&ie=ISO-8859-1&q=cowpeas&aq=f&oq=[/ame]

It's a generic term for several kinds of similar peas that are easy to grow and produce a lot of both vines and seed. They make good pasture because they take nitrogen from the air and add to the soil


----------



## AnnaS (Nov 29, 2003)

field peas are to sweet peas as field corn is to sweet corn. Higher starch for one.

There's a lot of organic field peas grown here in MN as a protein alternative to soybeans. I used some peas in a ration back when I was experimenting with organic. They had been rolled or cracked so the outer shell was off and the grain part was the two halves of the pea.
The nutritionist said that peas lacked an essential amino acid and should not be fed as a major protein source in a diet.
When I was using a feed with a lot of peas, the milk would have an aftertaste like a big old starchy raw pea.
And like Bearfootfarm says, peas are a legume and will improve soil it grows on, and makes a good cover crop for winter wheat or spring oats.


----------



## robinkd2 (Sep 17, 2002)

Thanks. I was thinking of growing some to help out on the feed bill. I can't fine dairy goat feed in my area. Also, can't find a vet to even talk to me about goats and I live in the boonies!


----------

